# Gothica Sword



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello!

The tutorial is NOT finished or even really started so lets get that out of the way 

All I have for now is a blueprint but can be maybe useful 










go ahead and use it. When i start construction i'll post pics and pictures! Meanwhile, subscribe? <3 http://youtube.com/user/psyc0productions


----------

